# Adrev, YouTube monetization?



## tzilla (Aug 23, 2015)

Any composers out there experienced in monetizing YouTube videos with AdRev, or similar? My music shows up here and there in other YouTubers epic music compilations, etc, thought maybe I should get more familiar with monetizing when my music is used.

Thanks!


----------



## Dean (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey,
same here..all the tracks from the trailers I worked on have been uploaded countless times all over Youtube (and god knows where else?),some of the tracks have 1/2 a million views,..but lifes way too short to chase the money (if any?),its up to the publishers now,not me anymore.The trailer guys I work for said they were looking into the whole Ad/monetization side since all these tracks had so may views,..I must contact them to see how that panned out. D


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2015)

Dean said:


> The trailer guys I work for said they were looking into the whole Ad/monetization side since all these tracks had so may views,..I must contact them to see how that panned out.


Eager to hear what you/they have found out. Hm... Maybe they can upload your tracks on YT a couple of times, each time with a different title and description (or a different video/picture) and see which one gets the most clicks. Then get some cash from the ads and buy some ice cream or maybe a steak with fries. This could work, no?


----------



## Dean (Aug 25, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Eager to hear what you/they have found out. Hm... Maybe they can upload your tracks on YT a couple of times, each time with a different title and description (or a different video/picture) and see which one gets the most clicks. Then get some cash from the ads and buy some ice cream or maybe a steak with fries. This could work, no?



Thats worth a shot Thats exactly what all these other guys have done already. D


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2015)

Dean said:


> Thats worth a shot Thats exactly what all these other guys have done already. D


Did a quick search (how much do youtube videos pay), and found this article:
http://www.imponderablethings.com/2013/10/how-much-youtube-paid-me-for-4-million.html

Looks like you could make some extra dough. Maybe enough to be able to visit a nice restaurant once a month. If you're willing to invest a little more time (maybe not you, but your guys), you might end up with a lot more. I assume you won't stop doing trailers anytime soon. 
It won't be time-consuming effort. Find out how this works, create a channel (maybe more than one?) and upload the vids. This can be done pretty quick!
Hm, I think I should do this with my own music... err... wait... I need to produce high quality trailer music first... Damn!


----------



## Dean (Aug 25, 2015)

I was just curious if anyone has done this already? Can anyone give a rough idea of figures if,for instance,you have a track on YT with 200,000 views? 

EDIT:
Going by the figures given in that link,roughly 200,000 views is worth about $50.00 per year.There are official trailers (I scored) online (not on the clients official YT channels)with 6 million views or more but not sure who collects there? but as I read that article my eyes glazed over as I started to think of music being broken down into formulas,..cents per view per annum etc,..to be honest even if the figures were much higher I'd much rather compose more music instead of chasing that. D


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 25, 2015)

Let professor puppet explain it


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2015)

Ka-Ching!

http://youtubemoney.co

(someone with real life experience is probably more interesting than this calculator)



gsilbers said:


> Let professor puppet explain it


I wanna make a little money on the side as a puppeteer now.


----------



## Dean (Aug 29, 2015)

tzilla said:


> Any composers out there experienced in monetizing YouTube videos with AdRev, or similar? My music shows up here and there in other YouTubers epic music compilations, etc, thought maybe I should get more familiar with monetizing when my music is used.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey, just a quick update; in case anyone is still interested,..I received some Adrev royalties a few days ago(via the publishers of my trailer cues(they used some audio recognition software),..the royalties were alot more than I expected!..(figures were based on a total of 21 million views over a 2 year period.)So its definitely worth looking into if you have any tracks online with significant views. D


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 29, 2015)

Sounds good! I don't expect significant views for my tracks any time soon, but who knows what time will bring.
I'll investigate - maybe GEMA and Youtube will finally agree on something; probably when I retire.


Dean said:


> (they used some audio recognition software)


Was that a service like https://www.tunesat.com ?


----------



## Dean (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey, not sure what software they used but it was very effective!,.(anyway thanks to the fat cats at Adrev and Youtube those royalties have now saved alot of animal and human lives,(I donated it to animal/human rescue groups around E.Europe.)

I know we have to hussle for a living,collecting Adrev royalties and such but boy we're lucky so and sos,..some people exist on trash piles worrying if they'll make it through the night. D


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll see if I can find out something about that kind of software. Not a thing of high priority for me, but it still is very interesting (how all that works...).


Dean said:


> I know we have to hussle for a living,collecting Adrev royalties and such but boy we're lucky so and sos,..some people exist on trash piles worrying if they'll make it through the night. D


Yep, that's true. On a good and busy day I may spend 10 hours on one of my projects, but 8 of these are hours aren't work. I'm just playing, investigating new toys, I'm chasing ideas, basically I'm having a great time.
It took me a while to gain this perspective (and to get to the point where I am now), but now that I know how to deal with all this, it's pretty easy to remain on track. It's all relative, especially the much sought-after "high income".


----------



## Daryl (Aug 29, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Sounds good! I don't expect significant views for my tracks any time soon, but who knows what time will bring.
> I'll investigate - maybe GEMA and Youtube will finally agree on something; probably when I retire.
> 
> Was that a service like https://www.tunesat.com ?


The trouble with TuneSat for YouTube is that they take 50% of all earnings. That's much more than an auditor would take, and someone actually has to do some worth for that.

D


----------



## Dean (Aug 29, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Yep, that's true. On a good and busy day I may spend 10 hours on one of my projects, but 8 of these are hours aren't work. I'm just playing, investigating new toys, I'm chasing ideas, basically I'm having a great time.
> It took me a while to gain this perspective (and to get to the point where I am now), but now that I know how to deal with all this, it's pretty easy to remain on track. It's all relative, especially the much sought-after "high income".



I agree, I go after the music,not the money,Ive always been this way,..broke or successful! Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose but if you can take the ego and the money drive out of the equation,.it can lead to exactly what you always wanted. D


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 29, 2015)

Daryl said:


> The trouble with TuneSat for YouTube is that they take 50% of all earnings. That's much more than an auditor would take, and someone actually has to do some worth for that.


Dang! Would not have guessed that their share is 50%. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GULL (Sep 22, 2015)

I uploaded few tracks. Adrev. Not hundred tracks. Got few hundred views each. Not doing it anymore for some reasons. But I think it could work for someone who has tons of music. It is just my guess.


----------



## Dean (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes,it does work but you need millions (10 - 30mill) of views to make anything really substantial,(having your track in a major trailer can do the job),you could make a few hundred here and there but you still need lots of tracks uploaded or multible uploads of the same tracks on unofficial YT channels getting thousands and thousands of hits. D


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 23, 2015)

I just finished getting TuneCore's publishing administration wing to remove a soundtrack of mine from YT monetization, but before I'd done that I had collected $185 and change from about 72,000 monetized views across 31 videos where the music had been found.

That was higher than I expected, to be honest. It was also very simple: I paid an administration fee for TuneCore to begin administering publishing for that album, then activated YouTube monetization and forgot about it for months. YouTube flags videos where it detects music from that album and automatically monetizes it with an ad.

If you're wondering why I had them turn this off for the album, it's because the process pisses off YouTube gaming streamers. It means they don't make money off of any of the videos where my music appears, since YouTube hijacks the monetization to give me the cash.

Technically this is as it should be; after all, they're using my music and this is as close to royalties as we get on the internet. However, unhappy streamers not making money off videos of a game means they'll stop streaming that game, which means unhappy developers. It doesn't help that basically no one on either side of the debate understands what the hell is going on and who's entitled to what and why.

Obviously this is only a problem if you work in game audio like I do. Otherwise you're probably going to want to set things up so you don't miss out on the income. It's not huge money, but if you think about it you'll probably make enough to pay for, say, a Composer Cloud subscription.


----------



## 1982m (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd do it my self & set up monetization via my personal YouTube account. I don't see any benefit using Adrev or similar, they're only taking an additional cut from any earnings.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 23, 2015)

1982m said:


> I'd do it my self & set up monetization via my personal YouTube account. I don't see any benefit using Adrev or similar, they're only taking an additional cut from any earnings.


The benefit becomes apparent when you realize that you can only control what _you_ upload and use—monetizing that yourself is a no-brainer.

AdRev/TuneCore/etc. come in to handle the wild west of _other people_. How often you encounter this will depend on what you're writing and for whom, but if you're doing trailer/game/film/media music you'll generally find lots of people uploading your stuff to YouTube sooner or later, or using it for their videos. Without the help of a publishing admin, each one of those people could monetize those videos of your work and be making money off your effort.

Unless you have the time, patience, and skill to track down each usage, flag it, and follow up, it's much easier to let a service do it for you. Especially since it's all automated. So while they take a cut, it's a cut of earnings that you would be totally missing out on if not for their help.


----------



## 1982m (Sep 23, 2015)

But this is exactly what YouTube does, correct?
It tracks who's using your music & claims copyright to it. Only with Adev they claim copyright on your behalf. From what I've heard it can wrongly claim copyrights too.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 23, 2015)

YouTube's Content ID system only works on videos when the content in question is part of their database, and putting it into that database is exactly what AdRev/Audiam and the rest actually do.


----------



## 1982m (Sep 23, 2015)

I see, that makes more sense to me now. So do you upload music to your AdRev account & it compares files on YouTube?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 23, 2015)

I personally don't use AdRev, but that's the process, yes.


----------



## GULL (Sep 23, 2015)

Is it not some libraries do not take tracks they are being Youtube monetized ? Is that a fair practice?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 23, 2015)

GULL said:


> Is it not some libraries do not take tracks they are being Youtube monetized ? Is that a fair practice?


Could you rephrase the question? I'm afraid I don't understand what you're asking.


----------



## GULL (Sep 23, 2015)

Marius Masalar said:


> Could you rephrase the question? I'm afraid I don't understand what you're asking.



Sorry if I was not clear.

Some libraries ask not to submit music tracks they are being monetized on Youtube.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Sep 24, 2015)

I have some friends who work professionally in SEO and they also work with people who make a living from monetizing blogs and affiliate marketing. Chatting to them its clear that its a very complex subject but you can make serious money from lots of youtube or blog hits if you know how. The secret is in building up enough traffic to get thousands and thousands or millions of hits and then using the right way to monetize that. Not much money in it for the casual user though.


----------

